# Need your thoughts and opinion on a new product



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey fellow archers, I'm doing some field testing on a product that has not been released to the public yet but we (the field testers) were asked to get opinions and thoughts from other archers. The product is called the ANO Bracket (all In One Bracket) and comes with a set of legs to form a bipod for the bow. The idea is to provide a lightweight, portable stand for the bow for hunting, range and 3d shooting.

The complete package would contain the following: The ANO Bracket, a wrist sling, 2 legs (which are shortened carbon arrows), 2 inserts and 2 field points to use as feet. Your choice of feet are up to you. Possibilities include bludgeon points, game points, field points, etc...










What you would need to do is, determine how long the legs need to be and cut them with a standard arrow saw. Once they are cut, glue the included inserts into the bottom of each leg.

Next, install the ANO Bracket on the bow. It installs between the riser and the stabilizer. The ANO Bracket is machined aluminum and everything combined is very lightweight. With everything on the bow, I do not notice any change in balance when holding the bow. Will be doing some shooting tests next.




























Next install your wrist sling. There are set screws on the ANO bracket that will need to be backed out.










Once the sling is in place, tighten the set screws.










Screw on the legs and install your choice of feet for the legs.










Once you remove your legs, you can screw the two pieces together to form one piece.










And the combined set of legs, should fit in most quivers.










I would like to get your honest opinions on the product, what you like and don't like.

Also, what do you think a fair price would be for this product. I'm not displaying their suggested price at this time as I would like to get your honest opinions.

It also looks like they may offer each component individually where you could use your own wrist sling and your own arrows for the legs.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2008)

Additional Pictures


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It looks very interesting....

I have a few questions:

1. Does it weigh down your bow enough to throw off your shot?
2. Does it torque your bow or cause you to torque your bow with your grip?

Basicly does it take awhile to get used to when shooting or doesn't it make one difference in your shot on or off.

Because I know I go to 3-d shoots to help me simulate shooting conditions in the field. I would not have this on my bow when hunting. So if it throws off my shot I would not want it at 3-d shoots. Because I am trying to simulate hunting conditions. But if it doesn't.....good idea.


----------



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2008)

I spent several hours on a couple of different occasions shooting the bow without the bracket, with the bracket and without the legs and with the bracket and legs on. I noticed no difference in shooting, there no noise or vibrations.

I did weigh the bracket, legs and wrist sling and everything combined was right around 4oz so wasn't much for extra weight either.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

might be (ok) for indoors but the wind would tip it over in the field.


----------



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> might be (ok) for indoors but the wind would tip it over in the field.


Actually it's pretty stable in the wind provided you pay attention to the direction the wind is blowing. I took the set up out to my hunting area one day for part of my review process and the wind was blowing 20 to 30 mph. Got up on top of a hill and set it up perpendicular to the wind and it took a gust of 25 to 30 to start tipping it over.

I then set it so the bow was parallel with the wind and it remained upright.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Most ranges, leagues, tournaments , etc have places to hang your bows.....In the field, ie in a tree stand, I use a bow hangar. In a blind they already have bow holders that either mount to the blind or stick in the ground.

What are you trying to do here with your product?? I'd rather hang onto the bow at all times and be ready and have an extra arrow in my quiver, personally.


----------

